# 4 wheelers at Strawberry



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

I've never taken one up there but want to try and get away from the crowds a bit. I'm guessing that we can get one on the ice at mud creek or the marina is there any where else that is good for accessing the lake on a wheeler? Thanks.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Last time I was up there, there were a few going out at the Ladders. Lots of snow on the shores of the lake, so be careful not to get yourself stuck. Stay on existing paths until you get on the ice.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Ice thickness varies all over the reservoir.
Some places will have thinner ice than other places. The snow is the same way, due to wind.
I read that at least 2 machines broke through the ice this past weekend.
Not trying to scare you off the ice, just saying be careful and cautious.

A few years ago, I took my Big Red 3 wheeler to Strawberry.
It got me all around the Marina area, but the snow was about 6" deep so I didn't get very far from the Marina area.

I have talked with a few 4 wheeler folks that say their machines work great in snow that is less than about 6" to 8" deep.
More than that and they spend a good part of the day getting un-stuck.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

be very careful - if you see a patch of snow that looks wet or see water on the surface, give it a wide circle, you can have 12 inches of snow saturated with water and it will suck you in, bog you down and there you are stuck with water all over the top of the ice. can be brutal... these little bogs can get snowmobiles stuck.


----------



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Caution will be the name of the game, as we are new at taking any sort of machines out on the ice.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

YOU CAN NOT GET A ATV ON THE ICE AT MUD CREEK. Sorry had to captialize that. I tried saturday. you can get over the snow mounds, but once on the snow, there hasn't been enough travel to pack it down. if you slip off of what is packed down you will sink that atv bad, and without a 500+ foot rope hooked to a truck, you have to leave it there for awhile, like till thaw.

Where do you read this grandpaD? I was up there saturday and there were atv's and sleds all over the lake. The thinest Ice we incountered was 6 inches of solid clear ice, and 3 to 4 inches of frozen white ice and 3 inches of powder on top of that.

I'm going up again next weekend, I would like to know where to stay away from.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't find where I read it.
Now I'm thinking that I was told about the problem, rather than read it.
I don't ride ATV's any more, so I didn't pay a lot of attention to the report.
What I do know is that Strawberry freezes at a slow pace and different places freeze before other places do. Bays freeze first, etc.
When people head out across the reservoir on ATV's, they will cover ice that varies in thickness by several inches.

Just be careful and watch for pressure ridges and soft wet spots.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

heres the info that i saw on the thing that grandpa d was talking about (i think) this is all i know about it as well

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=32084


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you guys think I would be ok to take my pickup out on the ice? I have a little Tacoma that dosnt weigh much.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well IMHO if you're asking a serious question...my advise is 'no'.  

I wouldn't take any type of car and/or truck on any ice in Utah. This isn't the same type of ice they get back in ND, SD, MN, WI, or even IL. Clear solid black dce back there and I'm sure other places will get 3' thick and thicker...have yet to see anywhere close to that here in Utah... But hey you can try and then report back how it went. _(O)_ 

OBTW I do know a Search and Rescue Diver who has been kind enough to provide me with his phone number...and they recover all types of stuff and use it as a training exercises...so FWIW... :| :|


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

holman927 said:


> Do you guys think I would be ok to take my pickup out on the ice? I have a little Tacoma that dosnt weigh much.


I think that it would be OK to do it just once! -_O-
After that trip, you will want to call K2's buddy. :rotfl:


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

:lol: I was expecting something like "go ahead, just make sure I'm there to see."


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't need to be there to see it but would like to see the video of it.


----------

